# Problem with Acer monitor



## ballaw (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello. I have an Acer S202HL monitor I use with my laptop (HP G72-860US) running Windows 7. I bought it a few months ago and have used it without incident. Here is the info page for it.

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Monitor / S Series / S202HL 

Today when I plugged it in I got the "input no supported message." I looked into it and it seems this is usually a problem with the resolution or refresh rates, but I have changed neither for my computer or monitor. My resolution rate is still 1600x900 and refresh rate is 60 Hz which the acer supports:

Acer Support: Acer S202HL LED Monitor Specifications

Other suggestions involved disconnecting both from the power source, turning on monitor first, then laptop, but that didn't work. I am at my wit's end. I would appreciate any input and advice you could offer. Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the monitor on another PC. That will confirm if you have a monitor or PC issue.


----------



## ballaw (Dec 11, 2011)

OK. It worked with another computer. What should I do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try booting the PC in Safe Mode and see what happens. If it works, then you have a video driver issue. You can uninstall the current drivers or switch to a generic driver, reboot, and update/reinstall the current drivers for your video chipset. If it still doesn't work, there is likely a hardware issue. Could be the video card itself or the power supply. You should be able to verify the power supply voltages in the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

With the external monitor disconnected does the laptop screen work dis[lay properly? 
If so the GPU chip is OK.


----------



## ballaw (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried the monitor with another computer and it worked. Although, I used a DVI connector, whereas with my laptop I used VGA. Could my cable be bad? 

Which safe mode should I boot into? Command prompt or regular? Why would that resolve the issue?

The laptop screen works correctly when detached from the monitor.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be a cable, or loose connection.

Mode doesn't matter. Booting into Safe Mode eliminates the video drivers and video configuration as Safe Mode uses a generic Windows driver at a low resolution (640x480).


----------

